# Retrofit for 12g nanocube



## uglybuckling (Jun 28, 2004)

Hey all, 

First time posting...planning my first plant tank. A newbie in every sense, except that I've been keeping tropical fish for about 10 years (since I was 11). Never any plants though. 

So I'm thinking to start with a setup very similar to Carlos' 12g nanocube (detailed in his journal on the aquascaping forum). The tank will sit in my dorm room next year, as I see his did. Mine's in CA, though... =) 

I was wondering specifically about how to retrofit a new light fixture onto the 'cube. In the journal, Carlos talks about adding an AH 13W fixture/bulb, but from the looks of the hood, it's rather cramped in there. Additionally, I know very little about ballasts, reflectors, and how to retrofit lights in general. I'm not too worried about blowing a bulb or something (those are cheap) but I'd rather not burn my dorm down. 

Any tips about how to add a fixture would be welcome, as would comments on the necessity/practicality of doing so. 

--Bucky
Miami, FL (gawd it's hot here)


----------



## chrisl (May 24, 2004)

Hi Bucky, and welcome. I know what ya mean...left Houston for one big reason just like yours...hot and humid as it can get lol

I'm setting one up this weekend as well. The basic lighting is good for a low light setup. There's ton of info at nano-reef.com on peeps upgrading their nanocubes. They are upgrading to 28wt'ers mostly. Theres not much too it though so don't get too intimidated.

Good Luck,
Chris


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

check out our diy forum. there are some articles on diy ahsupply retrofits. the process is probably about the same for the nano cube.


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

For the 12g nano cube, I did indeed retrofit a 13w bulb in there. It was very easy. Just push the 24w bulb toward the back and place the 13w bulb in the front. The clear plastic cover should be more than enough to support both bulbs. For stem plants, the lighting that comes with the tank is a bit weak. They will grow, but not at their best (even with the retrofit). Also, the bulb that comes with the nano cube is a bit too yellow for my tastes so I added a 10,000k 13w bulb for better color rendition (at least to my eye).

If you have any further questions on my cube, don't hesitate to ask. I'm in Miami, Fl. right now. 8)

Carlos


----------



## chrisl (May 24, 2004)

After the teardown Carlos, what'd ya do with her? What kind of planting?

Chris


----------

